# Publix- your killing me!!!



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

I was at our local Publix (Ralphs, Kroger etc) and i noticed they had a nice looking, wood framed inset in the wall holding cigars. Wow i thought all these visits and years and i never noticed they had some premium smokes for sale.

SO i walked up and saw a nice selection of smokes (similar to that noticed in the Sams Club post) were talking like 6-7 boxes and well over $400 in cigars. then i look at there analog hydromiter and see *35%* humidity!Yikes! i know the analogs arnt very accurate, but even more then that i know Pubix wasnt giving those smokes the time of day so i would bet my ForbiddenX that 35 reading was either right or too high-a-figure 

so next time your in your local grocery store check out the tobacco area and take a min. to bitch them out for destroying some great smokes!
:al


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

I can't imagine buying quality cigars at the same store I buy paper towels and soap from.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I would suggest that they be stored in the dairy case... And I would expect the first lawsuit within a week!

PHEW!!! I'm reading this stuff, and I'm wondering, "Is this the beginning of another 'dot-com' thing!?"


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

If Im desperate and strapped for time. I will hit the local Giant Eagle for an Onyx. They have a very limited selection but Onyx was the first cigar I really loved.


----------

